# RockShox Boxxer worldcup or team



## Sigmo (Apr 12, 2010)

So I've just ordered myself a Canyon Torque DHX Rockzone that comes with a boxxer team. 
Because i weight 150 pounds i'll have to change the stock spring for a soft one for sure and that got me thinking in to buying the solo air upgrade unit instead

I have found lots of positive reviews on the new WorldCup boxxer with the charger damper and the bottemles tokens, but havent found alot of reviews, and most importantly, comparisons of the team boxxer with coil spring.

Anyone got experience with both the new 2015 world cup and team forks with the new charger damper? Does coil still feels smoother then air? For me small bump sensitivity is pretty important, thats why i changed from 2-step air to coil in my old lyrik, and it made a huge difference

i would love the adjustability of the solo air, and the weight is a bonus too, but if the coil version is a lot smoother and better, then i think i will stick with that!


----------



## Fullcoilmojo (Aug 5, 2013)

I would stick with the team and upgrade to an avalanche cartridge. The speed sensitive dampers are amazing and it's way cheaper than upgrading the entire fork 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sigmo (Apr 12, 2010)

well i wouldnt be upgrading the entire fork, just the solo air unit that costs me around 150$

the avy cartridge is too expensive for me and i'm from europe so shipping and customerservice wouldnt be that great, and the fork comes with the allready good charger damper.

I m just interested in the direct difference on the trails,between the team and WC 2015 forks with charger damper


----------



## tim_from_PA (Dec 17, 2012)

swap the spring and ride it. If you like it leave it, if not then figure out what to change.


----------



## Sigmo (Apr 12, 2010)

tim_from_PA said:


> swap the spring and ride it. If you like it leave it, if not then figure out what to change.


yeah thats an option, only downside is that if i start using the fork, it most probably will scratch the inside of the stanctions and i wont be able to use a solo air spring.


----------



## live2play (Jul 7, 2011)

I've ridden both and am similar weight (160lb)... I prefer the air spring. Lighter and more supple!


----------



## Dystopism (Oct 2, 2013)

The air spring definitely wont be more supple. You get progressivity to the cost of sticktion. I ride a softer spring in my Boxxer and I like it. I find that the long travel is enough so that I don't need the fork to be progressive. If you ride really fast and hit things even harder the benefit of progressivity will increase.


----------

